# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Bí kíp lựa chọn văn phòng dịch thuật công chứng  uy tín và chất lượng

## Trans24h

Qua những năm quay trở lại đây, dịch thuật trở nên vô cùng phổ biến. Dịch thuật Hà Nội cũng rất phát triển. Thị trường xuất hiện rất nhiều trung tâm, công ty dịch thuật. Ngoài địa chỉ dịch thuật có uy tín, vẫn tồn tại nhiều công ty dịch thuật thiếu trách nhiệm, chất lượng bản dịch không đảm bảo. Làm thế nào để chọn công ty dịch thuật uy tín tại Hà Nội? Hãy cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu ngay sau đây.

  Xem thêm: *Văn phòng dịch thuật công chứng 24h*

 Như thế nào là công ty dịch thuật uy tín?

 Trong xu thế phát triển chung của thế giới, giao lưu hội nhập dần trở thành tất yếu. Dịch thuật ra đời cùng nhu cầu của các cá nhân, công ty muốn mở rộng doanh nghiệp của mình. mà vì muốn quảng cáo và thu hút khá nhiều khách hàng. tương đối nhiều công ty dịch thuật treo khẩu hiệu dịch thuật lấy ngay, dịch thuật chính xác, dịch thuật nhanh mà không đảm bảo chất lượng.



 Một công ty dịch thuật uy tín ngoài việc cho ra những bản dịch chính xác còn phải đảm bảo về thời gian và giá cả rõ ràng và cụ thể.



 Cách chọn công ty dịch thuật uy tín tại Hà Nội

 Muốn đánh giá một công ty dịch thuật có thực sự uy tín hay không? Cụ thể là ở địa bàn Hà Nội, bạn có thể dựa vào những tiêu chí dưới đây.



 Ý kiến của những người đã từng sử dụng

 Dịch thuật Hà Nội phát triển nhiều năm, không ít người đã và đang sử dụng dịch vụ tại các công ty dịch thuật. Ý kiến của họ là tiêu chí khách quan và chính xác nhất. Để công ty đó tự giới thiệu không bằng hỏi trực tiếp bạn bè, đồng nghiệp hay bạn đã từng sử dụng dịch vụ của công ty này.



 Những ý kiến hay đánh giá, bình luận để lại trên mạng xã hội không phải lúc nào cũng trung thực. Khẩu hiệu quảng cáo của các công ty dịch thuật không phải lúc nào cũng là sự thật. Nên tỉnh táo và cẩn thận trong khi lựa chọn. "Sai một li đi một dặm", nhiều loại tài liệu quan trọng không thể giao phó cho công ty thiếu tin cậy.



 Trình độ và kinh nghiệm của Hàng Ngũ Cán Bộ

 Quy mô không phải tiêu chí cao nhất khi nhìn vào đội ngũ nhân viên. Một công ty có số lượng nhân viên dịch thuật lớn chưa chắc đã đảm bảo chất lượng tốt. Để có được bản dịch chính xác, hoàn hảo, đội ngũ biên, phiên dịch viên cần thiết được đào tạo. Ngoài trình độ chuyên môn bài bản cũng nên có kinh nghiệm nhất định.


 Không những thông thạo các ngoại ngữ, biên dịch viên, phiên dịch viên còn phải có sự am hiểu sâu về lĩnh vực dịch thuật chuyên ngành. Đồng thời họ cần có hiểu biết và trình độ văn hóa tốt để rất có thể đảm bảo cấp độ văn hóa của bản dịch. Hiểu được tâm lý để bản dịch chính xác, phù hợp tâm lý độc giả. Như vậy, chất lượng bản dịch sẽ được đảm bảo ở mức tốt nhất. Tránh được nhiều sai sót và nhầm lẫn không đáng có.

 Những công ty có Hàng Ngũ Cán bộ nhân viên đáp ứng đủ các tiêu chí trên chắc chắn sẽ có chất lượng tốt. Không chỉ đảm bảo dịch thuật chuẩn, dịch thuật chính xác mà còn đảm bảo thời gian dịch thuật nhanh hơn.


 tiến độ dịch thuật có đạt chuẩn hay không?

 Giống như nhiều lĩnh vực khác, dịch thuật cũng có giai đoạn cụ thể. Từ bước lập kế hoạch đến khi dịch thuật, hiệu đính, đọc sửa và trình bày bản dịch đến kiểm tra lại, bàn giao đều phải tuân thủ đúng quy cách. Sẵn sàng sửa lại theo yêu cầu của khách hàng.


 Đặc biệt, trong dịch thuật công chứng, quy trình vô cùng quan trọng. Bản dịch nhất định phải có dấu luật pháp của cơ quan tổ chức nào đó. Nhiều công ty cung cấp bản dịch có con dấu không hợp pháp. Chỉ cần một chút sai sót hoặc gây ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng cho khách hàng. Nhất là với các loại văn bản, giấy tờ quan trọng.


 Tài liệu sau khi bàn giao cho khách hàng, công ty dịch thuật cũng có trách nhiệm và nghĩa vụ bảo mật thông tin. Các công ty dịch thuật uy tín bắt buộc phải đảm bảo yêu cầu này

  Hợp đồng rõ ràng hay mập mờ?

 Ngoài điều kiện chủ đạo bắt buộc phải có giấy phép đăng ký kinh doanh bởi vì cơ quan nhà nước có thẩm quyền cấp, hợp đồng dịch thuật là không thể thiếu. Trước khi bắt đầu hợp tác, bạn cần làm rõ các thỏa thuận sau đó ký hợp đồng. Tất cả điều khoản trong hợp đồng phải rõ ràng và cụ thể, không mập mờ, chung chung.


 Điều này đảm bảo quyền lợi của khách hàng và công ty dịch thuật. Đặc biệt với những trường hợp như dịch thuật hợp đồng, dịch thuật tài liệu liên quan luật pháp, kinh tế. Khi có bất kỳ sai sót nào, công ty dịch thuật sẽ không thể trốn tránh trách nhiệm.


 giá thấp không phải luôn luôn tốt

 Giá cả có lẽ là thứ ai cũng quan tâm khi cần trả phí cho dịch vụ nào đó. Giá không hề thấp không hợp lý, giá quá rẻ cũng không phải tốt. Giá cả luôn đi kèm với chất lượng. Đôi khi mức giá hợp lý đưa ra bởi công ty dịch thuật không phải là mức giá thấp nhất trên thị trường.


Dịch vụ: *Dịch thuât công chứng nhanh*

 Giá quá thấp rất có khả năng là dấu hiệu của sự kém chất lượng. Hầu hết các công ty dịch thuật uy tín đều đưa ra mức giá cạnh tranh trên thị trường dịch thuật chung. Tùy vào dịch vụ và công nghệ sử dụng riêng sẽ có sự chênh lệch nhất định. tuy vậy, khi được báo giá, bạn nên so sánh với những nơi khác và trao đổi lại với công ty mình chọn rồi hãy đưa ra quyết định. Tuyệt đối đừng để mắc lừa.


 Dịch thuật Hà Nội rất phát triển nhưng mà lựa chọn một công ty uy tín không phải quá dễ dàng. Trên đó là một số tiêu chí, bạn rất có thể tham khảo. Nếu vẫn còn băn khoăn, hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi qua dichthuattayho.com để được tư vấn. Dịch Thuật Tây Hồ - một trong những địa chỉ dịch thuật chất lượng và uy tín nhất Hà Nội, chắc chắn sẽ không làm bạn tuyệt vọng.

----------

